# preferred method to connect HT speakers?



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

What is the preferred method to connect speakers to a home theater system? My room is prewired but the wires just terminate in the box in the wall. I really want to install some cover plates for the front 3 speakers with banana jacks (keep a nice clean look) but then what should I do to connect the speaker to the wall plate? Can I get custom length speaker cables or can I buy some wire and connectors and do it myself. Before I have used some Monster cable “zip” cord and binding posts connectors. Problem with that was the cables would oxidize over time. I’m looking for any and all options. 

Thanks


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

Pick up some cable from Blue Jeans Cable and banana plugs, and make your own.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

PT800 said:


> Pick up some cable from Blue Jeans Cable and banana plugs, and make your own.


I was just looking at those cables.....forgot that a buddy of mine used them awhile back. He liked them.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I used some two-conductor appliance cable (round with #14 stranded conductors in a nice rubberized jacket), and got some "cable pants" from PartsExpress to finish them with banana plugs that fit my wall plate. The "pants" come in different sizes and create a good looking finished appearance for the ends.

http://www.parts-express.com/cat/cable-pants/565


----------



## LensShift (May 17, 2013)

I would install "cable" wall plates (the ones with the little circle hole for RJ6 tv cable) bring the wire out and connect directly to the speaker. Banana plugs are designed for people that need a quick disconnect//reconnect method (studios, performers, etc) they actually do more harm to the sound than good. The basic principle is this, every connection from the receiver to the speaker degrades the sound on some level and that includes the connections with the banana plugs. So if you use banana plugs and wall plates from the receiver that is a possible 6 connection points for each channel!!! I constructed my home theater from bare concrete walls and have one 12 guage wire with the only connection points is the receiver speaker out and the speaker post binder not other connection point on the run. I used the RJ6 wall plates and it looks so clean, custom and professional. Just my opinion.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

LensShift said:


> I would install "cable" wall plates (the ones with the little circle hole for RJ6 tv cable) bring the wire out and connect directly to the speaker. Banana plugs are designed for people that need a quick disconnect//reconnect method (studios, performers, etc) they actually do more harm to the sound than good. The basic principle is this, every connection from the receiver to the speaker degrades the sound on some level and that includes the connections with the banana plugs. So if you use banana plugs and wall plates from the receiver that is a possible 6 connection points for each channel!!! I constructed my home theater from bare concrete walls and have one 12 guage wire with the only connection points is the receiver speaker out and the speaker post binder not other connection point on the run. I used the RJ6 wall plates and it looks so clean, custom and professional. Just my opinion.


I know that a direct connection is best but sometimes you need to compromise. I don't have enough speaker wire in the walls to place the speakers where they need to be. The rear speakers will be a direct connection as they will be mounted on the wall.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Plethora of wall plates in various configs at MONOPRICE ....I use the recessed low voltage plate with and without power on most every install I do...speaker plates as well in any configuration....I would suggest repulling the wires in the walls that are too short - provided the attic above is accessable.... if not a descent solder with good silver solder to extend would be my choice over a cap/splice or banana wall plate....:nerd:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10425


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I run 12 gauge speaker wire from Monoprice... If you want to dress it up you can always get some nice sleeves for them. As far as connectors I use some banana connectors I purchased years ago.


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

I have wall plates with banana jacks on the wall behind my HT system rack. I use DIY jumpers with Audioquest banana plugs on both ends to make connections from AVR to the wall plate. I insulate the plugs with heatshrink in different colors. I can't say I detect any sonic degradation from this method.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

This is what I ended up doing. I used 12 gage wire with locking banana plugs....all from Blue Jean Cable. They turned out pretty nice but I don't have any pictures at the moment. 

http://diyspeakercables.org/diy-speaker-cables/


----------

